# Molting vs Sick??



## eklem630 (Oct 15, 2013)

hey all!
We have one female homer pigeon that I believe has started molting? Just looking for some advice and comments to make sure thats what it is! She has only been losing feathers in her face and its been about a week. I've been offering baths, and it seems like her appetite has increased! The feather loss is more on the other side of her face, but she's camera shy 

Here's a picture!


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

You might inspect for external parasites just to be sure


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, I can see feathers in the Background, And I can say that your pigeon is Molting just like mine, sometimes they look sick but they always be in a good shape after the new feathers fully grow


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would suspect moulting based on the feathers in the background and the time of year. 

I am in the southern hemisphere, our birds moult feb through march so I suspect yours are September through October


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have seen molts where they were completely missing around the neck till almost scary looking. Yours does not look like a problem to me. You can help with bath salts in a tray with water for them to bath in, mixed feeds geared for molting, and I was told to use wheat germ oil with brewers yeast on there feed will help. DO NOT take my word for it though. Listen to some of the elders here on PT and research it for yourself. Watch the weight of the bird, feeding habits, and poop for changes in case though.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If she was sick she would have been fluffed up.
Usually birds show no signs except for ugly looking face/body. You should check for mites also by seeing underneath the feathers as had been advised but I think its moulting. Good that her appetite has increased
You're doing good by letting her bath. Pigeon bodies go through stress during molting so rest should be given,less handling and flying. No to breeding in molting. Best to add 18 to 20% protein in their feed for now and give some calcium to help her grow good quality feathers.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

First time I had the moult in my loft I thought all my pigeons where dying. LOL


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

It's just the natural moulting process.I feed high protein feed to help them through the moult.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Show a new picture if you get a chance to show the difference in the process. Good info for all!! Thanks


----------

